# weatherhead flashing



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

How do guys handle replacing the flashing at the base of the weatherhead? I have been around several roofing jobs and have seen vent flashing replaced, no problem, but I have never seen weatherhead flashing replaced. Are there two piece flashings out there?


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Yes, my roofing supplier carries them, yours probably does too.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I thought my bro-in-law roof contractor told that was the case. On the roofing jobs I have been on, they may have replaced a few and I just did not notice. I would say most of the time they do not though. As for myself, I do not like to play around the weatherheads much! I've only done one complete roof ( my son's ), and I was very leery of just replacing the shingles around it after reading about some electrical fatalities online.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Question?*

Maybe its different terminology, but I am not familiar with the term "WeatherHead" flashing. Could someone enlighten me? What or where is a "WeatherHead" installed and for what reason? Are you just speaking of a weathered flashing, ie one that has seen better days and needs replacement? Not trying to be picky on semantics, just want to know.

Ed


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Maybe its different terminology, but I do am not familiar with the term "WeatherHead" flashing. Could someone enlighten me?
> 
> Ed


Service mast flashing. The fitting on the top of the service mast is called the 'weatherhead'


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

28 years and still learning new terms. What is a service mast?


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

"What is a service mast?"

Wood post or steel pipe (or both) where the electric service lines come into the house.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Heck, I've been dealing with the electrical service bracket for years and didn't know the name for it. I just called it the power line post and bracket. 

I have found 3 good ways of creating my own flashing for the goose neck pipe where the electrical service runs in. 

1) Use a prefabricated single ply membrane boot flashing from a company like Duro-Last if available and hot air weld it to custom fit.

2) Use a piece of Grace Ice and Water Shield to completely encapsulate the base of the pipe up to about 3-4 inches. Then completely caulk it over to prohibit UV degradation. Be neat, then spray paint it to match either the pipe or the roof shingle color.

3) 4" X 4" wood post. Use 4 individual small pieces of sheet lead and make your own 4 sides of curb flashings for the post.

Thanks for the explanation.

Ed


----------



## Wantasub1 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Retro-Spin Flashing*

Check out the new slide on from the side galvanized flashing that can be installed easily around any weatherhead.

spinflashing dot com

It's easy and works great. Slide it on - Spin it closed!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wantasub1 said:


> Check out the new slide on from the side galvanized flashing that can be installed easily around any weatherhead.
> spinflashing dot com
> It's easy and works great. Slide it on - Spin it closed!


Cool, and all of the time I've spent making them out of sheet lead!


----------

